# pics from my new canon 60D



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

some pics taken as I get to know my Canon 60D

I had been over at the beach for a couple of hours shooting both some surfing shots (70-300mm) and some landscape shots using the 24-105 L series lens (cost more than the camera body  )
I got home, culled lots then edited all the remaining pics in Camera RAW. 
I had xferred them to a new folder on my desktop instead my usual practice putting them in a folder in the My Photography folder; BIG MISTAKE!
After editing them all I xferred the surfing ones to where they belonged in My Photography, got up to make a cuppa, came back and, thinking I had xferred them all safely, deleted them from the SD card, deleted the desktop folder and to my horror realised I had just deleted all the copies of the landscapes!

ZAR to the rescue! not having used the card again made it easy to recover all the images from the card - just have to re-edit all the landscapes.

Moral of the story? make sure you have all the images tucked away where you want them before deleting anything!

These are some surfing shots taken using my standard 70-300mm lens:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

going to jump in here and double post and slap my own wrist (I said "slap" not "slit"!)

some of the pics that nearly got away (see post above) - all from Merewether Ocean Baths:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow you must be very happy with those ZCM. Great captures and I love the perspective on the last photograph. What is that structure with the door? Lifeguard equipment lockup or something?

Close call on the landscapes. Glad you could retrieve them. Its a bit of a nightmare of mine. So I make copies straight away and dont format the cards till I have to.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautifully crisp action shots in that 1st lot Zulu, very dramatic - I gave up counting the water-droplets after 6,500 though, taking too much time :grin:

Like Mack says , that last pic is excellent, the perspective, angles and the railings' patterns have come together perfectly, following the 'rule-of-1/3rds' :grin: - Where's the freighters in the background though, were they all on strike or something? :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

@ Mack - thanks, yes I'm happy with the pics & the new camera and lenses - the structure is the pumphouse - as the name implies it houses the pump used to empty and fill the baths from the ocean - I just love its shape - there are two ocean baths in Newcastle and both must have been built around the same time by the same people as they both have identical pumphouses :smile:

@ WereBo - only 6,500, where's your stamina? :laugh: the coal ships were hiding out of view for these shots for once - still lots out there though


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Newcastle Ocean Baths with its pumphouse tucked away on the rock shelf next to the baths wall - taken a while back with my Olympus


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Aaaahhh, I hadn't realised there's 2 pools, Mereweather Baths and Newcastle Ocean Baths :laugh:

Thank you Google-Maps :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

had a play with my variable ND filter today to see if I could get some longer exposures in full daylight with nice blue sky - still a lot to learn about use of ND filters - took many shots with really only one or two keepers :laugh:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Love the ND filter effect...makes the cargo ships so much more clear. :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Re #1 - The only thing stopping it being perfect is the sky colour, that greenish tinge just doesn't look right. Otherwise the crisp detail of the ships and rocks with the fuzziness of the water is stunning ray:

#2 is also beautiful, but it doesn't have the amount of 'water-fuzziness' of #1 :grin:

Either way, they're both well beautiful pics Zulu, you're coming on by leaps and bounds now


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

indoor trial - dried/dead flowers


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a few more trial shots from the beach:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That 1st pic would make an excellent record-cover for some reason, I suspect for the guy apparently in a suit by the pump-house looking rather surreal :grin: - A beautiful composition though, with the different textures









Re #2 - Though pigeons aren't exactly my favourite birds, you've caught them 2 in an excellent pose mid-strut :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I see no pigeons but do like (LOTS!!) that photo with the cargo ships .. some really great stuff here ZCM and I am beginning to wonder whether I should find another new hobby :laugh: .. just joking of course .. but i am really envious of the shots you guys take.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks DF :smile:
@ WereBo - a bit Pink Floydish?

here are some from today:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ Zulu - Oddly, Pink Floyd did leap to mind with that pic, though none of their album covers are anything like that :grin:

Despite the grisly subject, I like the geometry of the fish-bones in #1, an excellent 'support' for the wispy remains of flesh.

#4 brought an instant flash-back to an ancient family photo of my parents on holiday in Yorkshire (early 70's), they'd gone to the coast with some of the family up there and my Aunt took that near-identical photo, except my Dad never wore a hat :grin:


----------



## manojob (Jul 21, 2012)

The pictures are very good. Canon is one of my favorite Cameras.


----------

